# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  ثبت آیکن، ثبت اختراع

## mmbguide

سلام به همه دوستان

در خصوص موضوع تاپیک جستجوهایی انجام دادم ولی دوست دارم کسایی که تجربه در این زمینه دارند نظر بدند. اما سوالات:


برای برنامه ای که ساختم یک آیکن طراحی کرم، آیا آیکن رو میشه ثبت کرد؟ کسی قانونا اجازه نداشته باشه از آیکن برای برنامه خودش و یا آرم شرکتش استفاده کنهچطور میتونم بصورت قانونی مالکیت نرم افزار رو از آن خودم بکنم؟اگر برنامه کاربرد خاصی داشته باشه چطور میشه ثبت اختراع کرد؟

تشکر

----------


## mmbguide

سلام

کسی تجربه ای از موضوع تاپیک نداره؟

----------

